
Did you know airports can opt-out of TSA screening? - lotusleaf1987
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/politics/Amid-airport-anger_-GOP-takes-aim-at-screening-1576602-108259869.html
======
jmspring
I find it interesting that a Republican Representative that helped author the
bill is now pointing out that airports can opt out of TSA screening.

TSA came about due to Bush Era/Post-911 policies. Yet, I can see this turning
into an "Obama issue". Both parties / Washington really is at fault here.

I hope the egregious policies get reversed and we stop the security theater
trend.

